# I had my Top Gear fix....



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, how good is it to have Top Gear back on telly on Sunday nights...

....next time I say I enjoy watching the football (ie, World Cup), please give me a huge slap :lol:

Anybody else get their fix on TG last night ? I absolutely loved the bit showing how 'exciting.......NOT' caravanning is. Especially when the geezer with the dodgy haircut towed it into that post coming out of the garage......pure class ! :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The caravan section was hilarious - but surely, much of it was staged? Reversing into someone's tent and then burning the whole thing down...?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> The caravan section was hilarious - but surely, much of it was staged? Reversing into someone's tent and then burning the whole thing down...?


I was thinking that as well......especially when everyone was just watching and not panicking. What a giggle though - I genuinely believe he did have a problem with reversing that caravan though.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> I genuinely believe he did have a problem with reversing that caravan though.


The whole lot was staged. No one would steer that hard everytime (I know - I jack knifed a boat trailer reversing once puting the handle through the rear lights).

Great entertainment though - the chemical toilet reminds me why we sold our folding camper a few years back.  (should I have admitted that?)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dont forget it won an award for being the best unscripted tv program, even though its totally scripted. Re watch it tonight and note that during the burning of the caravan all the shots are close ups and quick cuts to people watching. That Caravan was burned in a different location and not on the site and the shots of people watching were cut in from people watching May reverse the caravan earlier.

No campsite would allow a caravan with a gas bottle attached to be burned on its land.

You think that woman wasnt told, off camera, to drag hammond into that caravan?

Great entertainment, in no small part because its scripted and well planned.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If it was real and you was a fireman and there was a caravan fire with a gas cyclinder....would you have stood that close? :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The crash was real and unscripted though - lol!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Excuse me, yesterday was the worst Top Gear for a long time, they showed absolute rubbish, caravans and old people and fire? mondeo? .... boring, I can't believe I stayed in for it


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The bit with James may comments on bus drivers (wonky fooks) and smoking a joint cracked me up.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> The bit with James may comments on bus drivers (wonky fooks) and smoking a joint cracked me up.


Yes i liked that bit. [smiley=smoking.gif]

And the Vectra. U-N-D-E-R-S-T-E-E-R or what?

They are quick in a straight line though.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't care if it was staged - had me rolling on the floor - great entertainment. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I must have lost my sense of humour, I get caught out every Sunday thinking " oh good, top gear is on" Only to find it's full of utter rubbish. Lastnight was the worst ever! Great to see my TV licence money is being well wasted. When does the footy season start?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tbh ill watch owt with cars on but found TG last night to be 'ok'. All depends what cars are available for them to test I guess. Im a fan of the 'wacky races' accross Europe mostly.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> tbh ill watch owt with cars on but found TG last night to be 'ok'. All depends what cars are available for them to test I guess. Im a fan of the 'wacky races' accross Europe mostly.


I know where you're coming from. I find the star in a car part of the program really boring, and would prefer they donated that to another car or something. :?

As for the caravanning - it did really tickle my sense of humour, it was a bit more like slapstick comedy at times. And I do get disappointed that they don't show enough stuff about cars at times......but I guess this is how they manage to get a large audience ?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> I find the star in a car part of the program really boring, and would prefer they donated that to another car or something. :?


I do too, as a rule. But I was watching it live (rather than Sky+) last night and was forced to sit through it... and Brian came out with a cracker:

JC: Why do you suppose British people always play bad guys in the movies?
BC (without so much as a slight pause): Because the Americans distrust anyone with intelligence.

:lol:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

The problem with Top gear these days is that there are no longer any cars in it.

just a sequence of lame jokes. May as well rename it the three stooges.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

:lol: Top Gear = Top show :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Excuse me, yesterday was the worst Top Gear for a long time, they showed absolute rubbish, caravans and old people and fire? mondeo? .... boring, I can't believe I stayed in for it


100% agree, and can I add Vauxhall calibra (or whatever it was called) what was the point in that. It's turning into a Bowdlerised verion of Nuts magazine!

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the point was to say 'family cars' can still be fast.

The 'vauxhall' was 1 sec off the R32s time and 2 seconds of the V6 TTs time - didnt they also say the same thing about the V6 TT - handles like a clown car? Faster than Civic Type R, Clio V6. The Vauxall look'd good to me and the colour was nice too.

We seem to have very selective memorys when it comes to other -ve comments about the TT!!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > The bit with James may comments on bus drivers (wonky fooks) and smoking a joint cracked me up.
> ...


They'll be good on straight roads then :wink:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

It was very funny, but some of the caravan stuff was borderline between funny and irritating. I can understand why a lot of caravanners will write to their MPs about it. But it was funny to watch as long as you don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Excuse me, yesterday was the worst Top Gear for a long time, they showed absolute rubbish, caravans and old people and fire? mondeo? .... boring, I can't believe I stayed in for it


Totally agree. Topgear/5th Gear wot aload of rubbish, will we ever get a real motoring prog. again.  
H.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Harold said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, yesterday was the worst Top Gear for a long time, they showed absolute rubbish, caravans and old people and fire? mondeo? .... boring, I can't believe I stayed in for it
> ...


Not that I want to defend Top Gear, but ...

You could argue that Sunday's was more "realistic" than many.

Cut through the bo!!ox, and there was an item on driving caravans responsibly (ok, most responsible attitude would be to leave them on the driveway), and the dangers of caravan towing for even an experienced driver ... ok, perhaps that bit was just for amusement.

There was another item on realistically achieveable/buyable cars - Mondeo et al, and a bit of long-overdue BMW criticism - the king is wearing no clothes - which I always enjoy.

No Â£300k supercars.
No "how to turn a car into a boat in 10 easy steps".
No (well, not much) irrelevant ranting from mega-mouth.

I think that's as close as you're going to get to a "real motoring programme" outside of the Open University channel ...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It makes the wife laugh, and all the while that is happening I'm not being moaned at for watching 'yet another car programme'! :twisted:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

SORRY but if TG doesn't make you laugh it's cause you got no sence of humour or your German :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah stop moaning you lot! Its a laugh!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

plumb said:


> SORRY but if TG doesn't make you laugh it's cause you got no sence of humour or your German :lol:


Like I said: it makes my wife laugh and she's German.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I thought it was really funny. Even funnier is the few (thankfully not the majority) of the caravan'ers who got a little upset.

JC must just feel they are putty in his hand.

And before anyone asks, yup that is me in the middle of the thread, flame suit on!

http://www.caravantalk.org.uk/index.php?showtopic=10350

http://www.caravantalk.org.uk/index.php?showtopic=10277


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Best programme on the box. Nuff said.


----------

